# Can CAE positive doe pass it to the buck who is CAE negative?



## BlackSheepOrganics (Feb 4, 2011)

Someone is wanting to "rent" our buck, but I found out her does are CAE positive.  Our buck is negative for CAE.  She is telling me that a doe cannot infect the buck but I am not sure and our vet is not sure.  I just don't want him exposed if there is any chance.

Does anyone know if the buck can get CAE from the doe?


----------



## helmstead (Feb 4, 2011)

No one is SURE about cross transmission that way.

Could happen.

I would not ever allow it.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 4, 2011)

BlackSheepOrganics said:
			
		

> Someone is wanting to "rent" our buck, but I found out her does are CAE positive.


Found out?  I'm hoping she's the one who told you.

I'm with Kate.  Lots of anecdotal evidence says it's not LIKELY to happen that way, but it's not proven.  I wouldn't knowingly take that kind of risk with my boys, but that's a personal choice.


----------



## BlackSheepOrganics (Feb 4, 2011)

No, she did not tell me.  I told her I wanted to speak with her vet to make sure the does were healthy first.  This really seemed to irritate her but I felt it best and needed her to okay it with her vet first.  In speaking with her vet, I learned her does are CAE positive.  She says she didn't tell me because she didn't think it would matter since he could not be infected.  However, my vet and hers both are not sure if he could be infected or not so I think I am going to pass on allowing it.  We're a bit attached to him and want to keep him healthy.

I'm finding that many people lie about CAE.  I bought a doe recently from a lady who had to rehome her herd due to financial difficulties.  I thought I was being safe and required paperwork showing she was CAE negative.  Low and behold, in speaking with the vet who drew the blood, it was for a different doe and the owner had lied.  For this very reason, we quarantine till we have our own tests back confirming one way or the other.

Thank you for the responses.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 4, 2011)

Good for you for talking to her vet.  Even if she fully believes you aren't risking infection it's still her ethical responsibility to TELL you and let you make that call.  IMO anyway.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 4, 2011)

If they were both my animals I would do it.  Many people have herds of CAE positive and negative does living together and don't have issues.  I would think handbreeding would also decrease any possible risk of transmission, that way you're not leaving them in together for extended amounts of time.


----------



## BlackSheepOrganics (Feb 4, 2011)

I know this is not quite on the same subject (but it sort of is), but I've been curious and have heard a dozen different answers.  Vets in our area are not exactly goat knowlegable.

At what age can you reliably test a kid to find out if they are CAE negative or positive?  We're considering testing each of ours before selling them so we can document that they were negative when they left here.  The problem is we're not sure at what age that is really reliable.


----------



## lilhill (Feb 4, 2011)

All of our goats over 6 months of age are tested.  

And to the question posed, nope, I wouldn't chance it with my herd.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 4, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Good for you for talking to her vet.  Even if she fully believes you aren't risking infection it's still her ethical responsibility to TELL you and let you make that call.  IMO anyway.





110% AGREE!!! Its your animal and you have the call on what your willing to expose him to!!!  

I would not even remotely think about it!!  Out of the question for me!!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 4, 2011)

Why risk it?

I wouldn't....

eta, since she wasn't forthcoming w/ the truth....I wouldn't do anything for her....but that's just me.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 4, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> eta, since she wasn't forthcoming w/ the truth....I wouldn't do anything for her....but that's just me.


I totally agree.


----------



## phoenixmama (Feb 4, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x3


----------



## BlackSheepOrganics (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone.  I really do appreciate all the responses and how friendly this forum seems to be.  I have been a member of others in the past and gave up because of the snarkiness present.  We then moved and were out of the goats for a number of years.  We've just recently gotten back in them and I found this forum and love all the information and responsiveness.  Thank you!

I'm going to continue to research on the age of the kids for reliable results of CAE testing.  My basement is currently over run with kids because we have almost 2 feet of snow on the ground here with temperatures near and below zero for the last few days.  The kids are literally running at the walls and bouncing off them!  I put down the sticky covering you use for protecting hardwood floors when painting, making sure nothing was sticking up that the kids could grab onto, put down straw over that, and set up 2 10x10 dog pens.  We have a home business so it has been interesting explaining to people what "that noise" is when they can hear them in the background and ask.  I'm originally from Arkansas so when all else fails I can tell them that and they will assume it is par for the course I suppose!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 4, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Why risk it?
> 
> I wouldn't....
> 
> eta, since she wasn't forthcoming w/ the truth....I wouldn't do anything for her....but that's just me.


I agree...I personally dont wanna do business with people that dont have any respect for my animals welfare.  That could of been detrimental to your whole herd if something happened...

Walk away from that mess....some people have no respect!!  

PS!!  I think its funny that all the goaties kids are bouncing around your cellar and off the walls!!!!      I have one goat that walks along a piece of wood on the walls in our barn...she cracks me up!!  We always say "Nannette is climbing the walls again"!!  They are amazing!  I can see how mt goats climb what they can climb watching her!!!


----------



## BlackSheepOrganics (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you.

I told her "no" just a bit ago.  She's not pleased but I just don't want to take the chance with our boy.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 4, 2011)

BlackSheepOrganics said:
			
		

> Thank you.
> 
> I told her "no" just a bit ago.  She's not pleased but I just don't want to take the chance with our boy.


  Good choice!!!!!


----------

